# Elk Roast



## kerstingm (Oct 15, 2013)

I was given an Elk roast over the weekend and was thinking I could maybe throw it on the smoker? If this is a good roast to smoke I could use some directions on some recipes, temps, times, and rubs, and the best wood for it? 
Right now I primarily use apple and cherry for 90% of my pork butts and beef briskets.
Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 15, 2013)

Like a hog or a steer, an Elk is a pretty large animal with widely varying types of meat involved. An "Elk roast" from the shoulder will cook entirely differently than one from the center of the loin.

Give a little more info, like what cut, how big, what you'd like the end result to be, etc... and someone can try to answer your question.


----------



## dieselaw (Oct 15, 2013)

I have been wondering the same thing! I just hot my elk back from the butcher. What I have read is that an elk roast should be smoked like a steak not a pork shoulder. There is less connective tissue and fat in an elk, so cooking to an IT of 200 will just dry it out. Elk should be cook to an IT that coorilates to how you want it done medium, medium rare , etc.   Let me know what you find , cause i am very curious!


----------



## turnandburn (Oct 15, 2013)

heres a thread.. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/83297/elk

dont know if that helps any. theres quite a few ppl who do elk, i remember alesia doin one awhile back but i cant find her thread.


----------

